# Forellen in der Region Roan???



## Hallibutt1

Hallo Norwegenfreunde,

wir werden dieses Jahr im August in der Region Roan (Stück oberhalb von Trondheim) zum Meeresangeln für zwei Wochen sein. Sollte das Wetter mal nicht passen , oder wir haben keine Lust mehr auf Stadtbummel-)) könnte man doch eigentlich mal einer Forelle nachstellen.

Bei unsere Letzten Norgetrips is dies in anderen Regionen allerdings immer erfolglos gescheitert

Meine Frage zur Region:
- Hat jemand von euch spezielle Tips, konnte schon Erfahrungen in der Ecke sammeln? 
-Namen des Flusses oder Sees und der Kosten? Brauch man an dem See ein Boot u sollte sich eins mieten um erfolgreich zu sein?
-Es wird wahrscheinlich eine Wochenangelerlaubnis um die 100Nok erforderlich sein?

Hoffe ein büschn Input|wavey:


----------



## Heilbutt

*AW: Forellen in der Region Roan???*

Hallo,
wo genau seid ihr denn da?
Hongsand?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Hallibutt1

*AW: Forellen in der Region Roan???*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wo genau seid ihr denn da?
> Hongsand?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Holger


 
Hallo Holger, als die Destination nennt sich "Roan Sjøfiske" und liegt quasi am Bergfjord, ist also genau dort was du meinst.
|wavey:


----------



## Heilbutt

*AW: Forellen in der Region Roan???*

Ah ja.|supergri
Dann würd´ich wirklich mal ein Spinnrütchen - und Wanderschuhe - mitnehmen.
Alles Weitere wird euch Per, euer Vermieter, dann auf Anfrage bestimmt erklären.
Beim letzten mal hat er uns nämlich davon erzählt, das die Leute dort die Gegend auch für Nichtangler oder für die Ausfalltage etwas populärer bzw. attraktiver gestalten wollen, z.B. durch "Hiking".
Gleich in der Nähe eurer Unterkunft geht es nen schönen Berg hoch. Dort oben irgendwo muß ein Forellen"See" sein wo man scheinbar auch angeln darf.
Genaueres weiß ich leider nicht mehr.
Wenn ich dort war haben wir bei zu starken Wind einfach von der Küste aus geangelt, und haben uns den Weg da hoch gespart!

Bericht doch mal wenn ihr wieder da seid!!!:m

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Hallibutt1

*AW: Forellen in der Region Roan???*

Danke Dir, na mal sehen ob es diesmal klappt..bin schon heiss wie Stalins Teekanne#q

Ich werde mich mal bei dir melden, vielleicht gibts da eine Bergseeforelle zu verzeichnen:m
|wavey:


----------



## Ickeforelle

*AW: Forellen in der Region Roan???*

nimm kleine Spinner grösse 0-2 2 ist aber max. 
wurm und pose sind auch gut und geht immer. 

Gruß aus Sør Helgeland


----------



## Hallibutt1

*AW: Forellen in der Region Roan???*



Ickeforelle schrieb:


> nimm kleine Spinner grösse 0-2 2 ist aber max.
> wurm und pose sind auch gut und geht immer.
> 
> Gruß aus Sør Helgeland


 
ok danke,  an wurm hätte ich jetz nicht gedacht.. naja mal sehen,  ob es ein vielversprechendes gewässer gibt.#6


----------



## MeFo-Schreck

*AW: Forellen in der Region Roan???*

Ich war im Sommer 2012 auch in Roan, zwar nicht in Roan Sjöfiske sondern in Haus Soervika aber das ist ja nur einen Katzensprung entfernt.
Wie sind an einem Starkwindtag (8-10 BFT) mal 20 min gefahren und haben dann am "Straumsvatnet" in Straum gefischt( http://kart.gulesider.no/m/yAI8u ). Da kommt ihr schon bei der Anfahrt zu Eurem Urlaubsziel zwangsläufig vorbei.
Der See ist einen knappen Kilometer lang und 300-450 m breit. Er entwässert über einen kurzen Bachlauf (ca. 600 m) in den letzten Zipfel des Brandsfjordes. Der See ist überall gut zugänglich. Die Karten bekommt ihr in diesem Hof http://kart.gulesider.no/m/JS1Qm , unten an der Strasse 14 steht auch schon ein Holzschild mit der Aufschrift "Fiskekort". 
Einfach an der Haustür klopfen und (auf englisch) nach der Lizenz fragen, die wird Euch dann ausgestellt. Die Tageslizenz kostete im Sommer 2012 NOK 50,-. Der See hat Bachforellen, aufsteigende Meerforellen und auch einen kleinen Lachsaufstieg. Zu dritt fingen wir an diesem Tag mit kleinen MeFo-Blinkern (10-12 g) und Spinnern in 5 h Angelzeit ohne Gewässerkenntnis 8 Meerforellen über dem norwegischen Mindestmaß (35 cm) wobei wir nur die 4 Stück Ü40 cm entnahmen, die grösste (gefangen von Kumpel Michael) hatte 56 cm:vik:. 
Ein paar kleine Bachforellen (alle unter 20 cm) waren auch dabei.
Zu den Ködern: Nehmt ruhig auch mal grössere Köder (Spinner Gr. 3 und 4), denn erstens haben auch die kleinen Forellen keine wirkliche Angst vor solchen Ködern, da der Befischnungsdruck nicht mit DE vergleichbar ist. Ausserdem hängen kleine Forellen dann meistens nur an einem Flunken des Drillings während sie kleine Köder oft derart "inhalieren", dass ein verletzungsfreies releasen nur schwer möglich ist. 
Die norwegischen Forellen haben wirklich keinen Respekt vor grossen Ködern, auf Hitra habe ich in einem See mit massenweise "Steinforellen" 12-15cm-Fischlein reihenweise  auf 4er Vibrax verhaftet.  :q Die Lebensbedingungen für die Fische in Norwegen sind eben viel härter als im vergleichsweise wamren DE und somit können sie bei einem vermeintlichen Nahrungsbrocken nicht wählerisch sein.

Ein paar Bilder von unserem "Tagestrip" habe ich hier angehängt. Der See liegt wirklich wunderschön in einem Tal ist und ist recht windgeschützt.

Wenn ihr noch 20 min weiter fahren wollt, und bereit seid auch ein wenig zu wandern, um wilde Bachforellen und teils sogar Saiblinge zu fangen, könnt ihr nach Loningaard fahren (www.lonin.no). Der Besitzer verkauft dort für die vielen Seen auf seinem Anwesen (56 KM2) Tages-,Wochen- und Jahreslizenzen. Nachteil: Keiner der Seen (alleine 10 Stück zwischen 20 und 100 ha gross + viele kleinere) ist direkt an einer Strasse, man muss je nach See zwischen 1-5 km laufen, um dorthin zu gelangen-entsprechend niedrig ist allerdings auch der Befischungsdruck  .
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich über die Seen von Loningaard allerdings NOCH nix sagen, die werde ich erst im Juli diesen Jahres 14 Tage lang intensiv besuchen :vik:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Hallibutt1

*AW: Forellen in der Region Roan???*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Ich war im Sommer 2012 auch in Roan, zwar nicht in Roan Sjöfiske sondern in Haus Soervika aber das ist ja nur einen Katzensprung entfernt.
> Wie sind an einem Starkwindtag (8-10 BFT) mal 20 min gefahren und haben dann am "Straumsvatnet" in Straum gefischt( http://kart.gulesider.no/m/yAI8u ). Da kommt ihr schon bei der Anfahrt zu Eurem Urlaubsziel zwangsläufig vorbei.
> Der See ist einen knappen Kilometer lang und 300-450 m breit. Er entwässert über einen kurzen Bachlauf (ca. 600 m) in den letzten Zipfel des Brandsfjordes. Der See ist überall gut zugänglich. Die Karten bekommt ihr in diesem Hof http://kart.gulesider.no/m/JS1Qm , unten an der Strasse 14 steht auch schon ein Holzschild mit der Aufschrift "Fiskekort".
> Einfach an der Haustür klopfen und (auf englisch) nach der Lizenz fragen, die wird Euch dann ausgestellt. Die Tageslizenz kostete im Sommer 2012 NOK 50,-. Der See hat Bachforellen, aufsteigende Meerforellen und auch einen kleinen Lachsaufstieg. Zu dritt fingen wir an diesem Tag mit kleinen MeFo-Blinkern (10-12 g) und Spinnern in 5 h Angelzeit ohne Gewässerkenntnis 8 Meerforellen über dem norwegischen Mindestmaß (35 cm) wobei wir nur die 4 Stück Ü40 cm entnahmen, die grösste (gefangen von Kumpel Michael) hatte 56 cm:vik:.
> Ein paar kleine Bachforellen (alle unter 20 cm) waren auch dabei.
> Zu den Ködern: Nehmt ruhig auch mal grössere Köder (Spinner Gr. 3 und 4), denn erstens haben auch die kleinen Forellen keine wirkliche Angst vor solchen Ködern, da der Befischnungsdruck nicht mit DE vergleichbar ist. Ausserdem hängen kleine Forellen dann meistens nur an einem Flunken des Drillings während sie kleine Köder oft derart "inhalieren", dass ein verletzungsfreies releasen nur schwer möglich ist.
> Die norwegischen Forellen haben wirklich keinen Respekt vor grossen Ködern, auf Hitra habe ich in einem See mit massenweise "Steinforellen" 12-15cm-Fischlein reihenweise  auf 4er Vibrax verhaftet.  :q Die Lebensbedingungen für die Fische in Norwegen sind eben viel härter als im vergleichsweise wamren DE und somit können sie bei einem vermeintlichen Nahrungsbrocken nicht wählerisch sein.
> 
> Ein paar Bilder von unserem "Tagestrip" habe ich hier angehängt. Der See liegt wirklich wunderschön in einem Tal ist und ist recht windgeschützt.
> 
> Wenn ihr noch 20 min weiter fahren wollt, und bereit seid auch ein wenig zu wandern, um wilde Bachforellen und teils sogar Saiblinge zu fangen, könnt ihr nach Loningaard fahren (www.lonin.no). Der Besitzer verkauft dort für die vielen Seen auf seinem Anwesen (56 KM2) Tages-,Wochen- und Jahreslizenzen. Nachteil: Keiner der Seen (alleine 10 Stück zwischen 20 und 100 ha gross + viele kleinere) ist direkt an einer Strasse, man muss je nach See zwischen 1-5 km laufen, um dorthin zu gelangen-entsprechend niedrig ist allerdings auch der Befischungsdruck  .
> Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich über die Seen von Loningaard allerdings NOCH nix sagen, die werde ich erst im Juli diesen Jahres 14 Tage lang intensiv besuchen :vik:
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck



Wow Mefo-Schreck, geile Antwort, jetzt eben erst gesehen , ich Blödmann|rotwerden

Na das sieht ja toll u vielversprechend aus:l

1000 Dank für Deine Mühe !

p.s. du hast erreicht, dass ich jetzt sofort losfahren könnte|uhoh:#6


----------



## MeFo-Schreck

*AW: Forellen in der Region Roan???*

Besser spät gesehen als nie

Gern geschehen!#6
Und auch mir geht es so, dass ich lieber gestern als heute auf dem Weg nach Norge wäre aber ich muss noch gut 6 Wochen :c warten bis ich dann nach dem erwähnten "Loningaard" starten darf  :vik:
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Hallibutt1

*AW: Forellen in der Region Roan???*

..bei uns erst am 17.August|motz:|smash:   dann wünsche ich dir viel Spass u gutes Wetter mit lauer Puste, Fisch muss man dir ja glaub nicht wünschen, die Bilder sprechen für sich#6

|wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck

*AW: Forellen in der Region Roan???*

Danke Dir #6, 
Drück mir die Daumen dass mich bei meinen Ausflügen mit Rucksack in die Berge von "Loningaard" diese lästigen kleinen "Knotts" nicht auffressen |supergri
Ich wünsche Euch ebenfalls gute Bedingungen zum Meeresfischen und wenn mal schlechtes Wetter sein sollte, wisst Ihr ja jetzt wo ihr Euch austoben könnt 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Hallibutt1

*AW: Forellen in der Region Roan???*

danke Dir auch u dann eben wenig beißfreudige Insekten:z.. verdammt, jetze zieh ich mir ja schon wieder Deinen Input rein:q

#h


----------



## Kracho2000

*AW: Forellen in der Region Roan???*

Hallo Hallibutt

Ich bin seit gut 2 Wochen wieder aus Hongsand zurück, Roan Sjöfiske, seid Ihr auch beim Per überm Supermarkt? Wenn ja, Glückwunsch, ist seit 5 Jahren unser Stammdomizil.

Wir hatten dieses Jahr auch einen Ausfalltag wegen Sturm und daher beschlossen, den Tag zum Forellenangeln zu nutzen. Tageskarten gibt's beim Per im Supermarkt für 50 NOK und beinhaltet 5 Seen, die auf einer Rundwanderung ab Kiran, Richtung Skjörafjord, zu erreichen sind. Reine Wanderzeit rund 3 Stunden, max. 250 Höhenmeter aber dafür ein Naturerlebnis, welches einen schier übermannt. An so einem See dann in völliger Einsamkeit mit ner Dose Ringnes und nem guten Vesper dann Picknick zu machen und dabei die Landschaft auf sich einwirken zu lassen, das kann man eigentlich nicht beschreiben, sondern muss es erlebt haben.

Ach so, bin etwas abgeschweift, gefangen haben wir 2 Bachforellen mit etwas über 30 cm, aber glaub mir, das war eigentlich nebensächlich...

Ansonsten nochmal Glückwunsch zu diesem wirklich hervorragenden Revier!

Gruß
Kracho


----------

